# EXTREME Halloween airs again!!!!



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey I was just checking HGTV and saw that once again the show will air again....Not that Im excited or anything .....

http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/spcl_prsntn/episode/0,1806,HGTV_3909_34650,00.html Ok so not til Oct 29th at 4pm...but still its gonna run again.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I was hoping they'd show it again this year. It's a fun show and really gets you in the mood!
Weren't they supposedly making a new one a year back? Thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Sweet. That's one the shows that brought me here!


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

So i guess its the same one from last year? I hope Travel Channel runs an new Americas Scariest Halloweens Attractions 3 and 4 to go with my 1 and 2


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I wish they would air it a few more times than that. Seems they played the scariest attractions to death last year.(no pun intended)


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Anyone have a copy of this they are willing to share? I don't know what happened to mine. I am willing to take it as an avi or whatever. I know I will miss it in Oct


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I loved this show! And I loved pointing you out to my kids, Worms!
I am so glad it's going to be on again!! Congrats!


d5


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

PS- why is your AGE on your threads!?? You don't EVEN look 48!! Wow....


d5, age 43 and looking like 43.....


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

That's pretty cool. I DVR'd that show, along with a couple others last year. But.. my cable box blew out and had to be replaced. I lost the shows. I'll look for it this year. I still remember watching that show and remembering seeing Wormy on it and said "that's the chick from haunt forum"...lol..


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

They are airing whats with that really haunted house again on the 31st and Nov 1st as well


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea Me!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Off topic but is that Route 666 Americas Best Home Haunt competition gonna happen again this year? That was so cool to see a new haunt every day!

Oh and congrats on your re-run Trish hehe they did a really good job featuring you and your haunt.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cool! I too love this episode. It is the show that pushed me into my Halloween mania. Always a great show to watch over and over.

Teary, I should be able to hook you up (I'm writing it in my Daytimer now). I can record it to the computer and then burn it to a dvd and then can mail a copy to you. It will have commercials in it, but it will be good quality and on dvd. Television in the computer is worth the extra $60 or so bucks I spent when I bought the new computer.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've already got it as a file. I can send it to ya but it's a biggun...!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks guys, but I got it and "what's with that halloween house" from someone this morning. I can skype or yahoo them to anyone who wants them.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Off topic but is that Route 666 Americas Best Home Haunt competition gonna happen again this year? That was so cool to see a new haunt every day!
> 
> Oh and congrats on your re-run Trish hehe they did a really good job featuring you and your haunt.


I sure hope so. I really enjoyed that last year. I was hoping that they were going to make a dvd available with all the episodes.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ya ill be home to watch it-i missed it last year-now watch me forget,,,,,,forget what?


----------

